# Movement at hip bone??



## Muppet

Is it normal for my LO to be so close to my right hipbone ALL the time?? 

That's the only place she ever seems to be!
And it makes movements slightly cringey because it's SO close to my bone it's weird!


----------



## Mummy1995

I get itevery now and then! I have found LO has their preferred place to spend most their time!  x


----------



## LarLar

I assume it's normal as i can feel him moving around my hips alot lol especially if i'm leaning more towards one side or have my legs up close to my body on the couch :).

But i can pretty much feel him everywhere now.. he seems to like my ribs alot. :flow: xx


----------



## Muppet

I love sitting with my legs up! Feels so clear!:p
I've just sat and managed to catch her on camera moving for OH cus she always seems to be still as a rock whenever hes about!:haha:

Even if I'm tilted to the left...she's still sitting on my right!:dohh: weirdo!:L


----------



## Emma11511

J used to ALWAYS headbutt my left hip. It was the weirdest feeling ever lol


----------



## Muppet

Ooh thatd just make me cringe!:dohh:

So strange when you feel them move.
Makes it seem real, like, there IS actually a little person in there!!
God knows what ill be like when I can make out body parts!:haha:


----------



## Emma11511

The visible stuff is kinda funny and weird at the same time. Dave used to love poking J's bum cos he always stuck it out, or feeling him kick, but now you can see everything, he gets a bit creeped out lol. I normally have his bum on my left side and feet on my right, the stick out so bad :haha: He has a habit of pressing his hand out and moving it up and down, looks like he's waving! :dohh:


----------



## Muppet

Haha aw wow!
That's crazy!

As stupid as it sounds, I've always seen pregnancy as a symbolic thing..like there's not actually a baby inside the bump, the bump just represents a baby coming. Which sounds really silly cus idk where I expect the baby to come from if that were the case...the stork?!:p


----------



## Emma11511

Haha. I've always been like 'into' pregnancy, I want to be a midwife, but no matter how much you know, or learn, nothing quite compares to being pregnant and having this alien-like thing trying to bust out of you!


----------



## MarissaFaith

Austin stayed right by my left hip at the end of my pregnancy - I swear I could feel him kicking it while he was in there :haha:


----------



## MrsEngland

Little girl got her feet stuck under my ribs the other day freaked me out :haha:

She likes to head butt my cervix though chuffing hurts!


----------

